# UK TV availability?



## bean481 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi, I've recently seen adverts for ChannelHopperTV claiming that they can provide UK TV channels to China without VPN. Sounds highly unlikely. 

Does anybody have any experience of it?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

bean481 said:


> Hi, I've recently seen adverts for ChannelHopperTV claiming that they can provide UK TV channels to China without VPN. Sounds highly unlikely.
> 
> Does anybody have any experience of it?


Hi,
Have you tried Unlocator.com?

This uses DNS - rather than VPN and we use it to access BBC Iplayer, itv player etc. and this makes these websites think we are in the UK!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## bean481 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi, No I've not tried Unlocator but... I previously tried another SmartDNS service which really didn't make any difference for my web browsing. I'm still skeptical!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

bean481 said:


> Hi, No I've not tried Unlocator but... I previously tried another SmartDNS service which really didn't make any difference for my web browsing. I'm still skeptical!


Hi,
We have been using unlocator for nearly a year now and we find it great.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## bean481 (Jun 10, 2014)

I see you're in the UAE. How about in China?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Yes - a similar restricted web market


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

bean481 said:


> Hi, I've recently seen adverts for ChannelHopperTV claiming that they can provide UK TV channels to China without VPN. Sounds highly unlikely.
> 
> Does anybody have any experience of it?


I have not tried this one. I get UK TV via Express VPN. You have to sign on to Express with a UK site. 

I can watch BBC tv live or I can download programmes. You need to have a TV Licence address available to go to the BBC direct. Although you can also get it without on freeinterTV.

ITV you can view live or you can watch earlier programmes with no problem and buy a subscription to watch Eurosport.

Sky news is also available live.

I sometimes use freeintertv.com but again you need to use a VPN but you get choices from all over the world.

By using Express i can run my UK Business with ease from China and UK TV is a bonus. 
I have tried several other VPN's but most have agreements to block BBC and ITV from being seen via their service.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## thehazards (Jan 17, 2017)

I managed to seamlessly watch the London New Year fireworks on BBC1 in China on wifi using the "TVCatchup" app on an iPad running the "Betternet VPN" app, but you'll need the paid version for 3USD a month, so that you can tell it to select a UK IP address.


----------

